# Fiddle! from BOLDER Sounds



## Bolder (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello All,

We at Bolder Sounds are happy to announce the release of the new *fiddle!* sample library for NI Kontakt 5. This is a library we have been wanting to produce for quite some time now. We feel this library helps to fills a bit of a void in the ever expanding world of sample libraries. We are hoping to explore the fiddle further in the future libraries - it was quite a journey. 

Please let me know if I can answer any questions for you about the library. I also will be working on a detailed video walk-thru in the weeks to come so you can get a closer look _under the hood_ of this instrument.

Thank you for your time!
Dennis @ Bolder
www.boldersounds.com

*A few features of the fiddle! Kontakt sample library:*

A wide dynamic range of sustain multisamples with velocity splits ranging from 7 to 20 multisamples per half step.

A Front Page that offers a real-time display of articulations being used.

The two sampled sound sources (Tube Mic and Ribbon Mic) can be edited independently, and the settings can be saved as independent Presets.

The Settings Page offers extensive control over Attack and Legato articulations – as well as Auto Bow.

Half and Whole Step Slides at 3 speeds. Adjustable settings to Speed, Sample Start, Attack and Attack Curve.

On the Expression Page, you set up and control the Dynamics, Pitch Bend, and Vibrato.

An extra instrument fiddle! - Extras.nki that can do Chops, Plucks, Up/Down Bow Harmonics, Various fiddle FXs, and Tuning gestures.

An Effect Panel with 5 FX Slots. In the first two slots, you can load different Effects. Each FX Slot has its own Preset menu, so you can save and recall all the various parameters.

And quite a bit more.

_The full uncompressed size of this library is 1.38 GB. It has been Kontakt compressed (.ncw) down to 1.06 GB for the convenience of downloading and rapid loading into Kontakt.

This library is compatible with the FULL RETAIL version of Kontakt 5.5.2 and higher. This library IS NOT compatible with the free Kontakt Player.

The fiddle! manual is available for download at the bottom of the product page at the Bolder Sounds website. _


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 14, 2018)

This looks very impressive.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 14, 2018)

There's a thread here somewhere about the meaning of the phrase "no brainer". Well, here's an example.


----------



## dvicontrol (Sep 15, 2018)

This should be great fun to play


----------



## wst3 (Sep 16, 2018)

Bought it!

Installed it.

Lost a good couple hours... but they were good hours.

With the exception of really fast transitions (which even sound synth-y in the demo) it sounds really good. There is going to be a learning curve, it's a little tricky to play, but not nearly as tricky as Garritan's Strad, which is my high water mark for a difficult VI.

One does not always need the sound, or articulations that identify with folk/bluegrass/old-timey music. For some strange reason I do, and I think this will finally fill that slot.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 16, 2018)

Bought and installed as well. Sounds great, and I am impressed with how smoothly the articulation changes can be made without having abrupt, unwanted changes in timbre. It will take some work to get used to managing the KS, but this is to be expected...

I also updated the cool, free 3.1 update to the banjo as well... Thanks.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, we have missed a fiddle vi. The banjo was great, hoping this can be as good. Could there be rhythm phrases like with the banjo?


----------



## Bolder (Sep 18, 2018)

GtrString said:


> Yes, we have missed a fiddle vi. The banjo was great, hoping this can be as good. Could there be rhythm phrases like with the banjo?



I honestly feel it is on the same level of quality as the banjo library. There are no recorded phrases in the fiddle! library. It is possible in the future that I may add some midi files to an update .. but I really can't say for sure at the moment.

I'm just finishing a video walk-through the fiddle! instrument so folks can see how it is laid out. I hope to have it posted in a few days.

Thank you!
Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Bolder (Sep 20, 2018)

Here is a Walk-Thru video of our *fiddle!* library. 

Every time I do one of these videos I say to myself ... _"you forgot to mention this and that, spent too much time talking off the top of your head .... next time I'll get it right - (wishful thinkin' boy)._" Such is the life of a sound developer and amateur video producer 

Let me know if I can answer any other questions that might arise.

Thanks - Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Bolder (Sep 29, 2018)

I'd just like to quickly mention that the introductory 20% sale price on *fiddle!* for $47.95 will be running through the end of the day tomorrow - Sept. 30th MST.

Thank you!
Dennis
www.boldersounds.com


----------



## dflood (Sep 30, 2018)

Just bought it and I’ve been messing around with it all afternoon. It’s by far the most advanced fiddle VI so far. Thanks Dennis!


----------



## Bolder (Oct 1, 2018)

dflood said:


> It’s by far the most advanced fiddle VI so far. Thanks Dennis!


Thank you - I'm happy to hear you seem to be enjoying it!

Dennis


----------



## jerrydf (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes it's good, but I'm getting some artifacts coming through - like alias signals. - a sort of "after-ring" on note E4


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Oct 2, 2018)

I've just tried the fiddle and I have to say that at first sight it sounds really good !
I already have the banjo and mandoline. Very good products indeed.
Here's a little tune with the fiddle (Irish style)

I have to work with it in order to have a better sound but it's a rough attempt. No reverb , just the pure sound.

And the same in a context, with the banjo and bass

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/pauls-rag-mp3.15541/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/pauls-rag-with-banjo-mp3.15545/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Oct 2, 2018)

And a link to a previous tune I wrote for the banjo (Bolder banjo, of course). It's to say the quality of these libraries, in my opinion.


----------



## Bolder (Oct 2, 2018)

jerrydf said:


> Yes it's good, but I'm getting some artifacts coming through - like alias signals. - a sort of "after-ring" on note E4



Perhaps you are hearing the release sample? Have you tried turning down the volume of the release samples?
Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## jerrydf (Oct 5, 2018)

Bolder said:


> Perhaps you are hearing the release sample? Have you tried turning down the volume of the release samples?
> Dennis @ Bolder


Thanks I'll have a look into that . I can do that on the one note can I (E4) ? - That's the only note affected.
Jerry


----------



## Bolder (Oct 5, 2018)

jerrydf said:


> Thanks I'll have a look into that . I can do that on the one note can I (E4) ? - That's the only note affected.
> Jerry


It is a Global setting - so changing it would effect ALL samples. I'll give it a listen ASAP.
Dennis


----------



## Bolder (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm sorry but I don't hear anything weird on E4. That note has 14 velocity multisamples. Can you tell me exactly at which velocity you are hearing it? Down Bow, Up Bow or both?

Perhaps we should continue this discussion as a PM - since it seems a bit more like a tech support inquiry? I'm just not sure if it is appropriate in a forum like this ... I'm just not sure of the proper etiquette here.

Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## jerrydf (Oct 7, 2018)

Bolder said:


> I'm sorry but I don't hear anything weird on E4. That note has 14 velocity multisamples. Can you tell me exactly at which velocity you are hearing it? Down Bow, Up Bow or both?
> 
> Perhaps we should continue this discussion as a PM - since it seems a bit more like a tech support inquiry? I'm just not sure if it is appropriate in a forum like this ... I'm just not sure of the proper etiquette here.
> 
> Dennis @ Bolder


Hi Dennis - Ok - we can continue as a PM. I'll take a recording of the effect and link in the PM. I'm afraid I'm not ina position to do this until latr tonight, maybe tomorrow. As far as I remember at the moment it is most/all articulations, probably higher velocities. Regards Jerry


----------



## jerrydf (Oct 11, 2018)

Follow up - Dennis at Bolder (in Boulder) has gone above and beyond expected call of duty to provide support. The solution is great and the instrument is first class, and great support. Great work!!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 11, 2018)

This is good enough to run 2 instances and have 2 different PBend amounts.
I do this with CHein Solo Violin and Leap Motion to pull off Jean Luc Ponty solos.

This Fiddle can easily do that but even go further doing Zydeco and Cajun Fiddling.
It’s tone is captured perfectly.

Think I’ll be getting this.
Always liked Bolders instrument choices and quality.

Sweet


----------



## Bolder (Oct 11, 2018)

jerrydf said:


> Follow up - Dennis at Bolder (in Boulder) has gone above and beyond expected call of duty to provide support. The solution is great and the instrument is first class, and great support. Great work!!



Thanks Jerry ... I'm happy to help. I have always tried to treat my customers like I would a friend. Many people over the years have told me "that's no way to run a business" - I disagree.

Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Bolder (Oct 26, 2018)

Bo Clausen and I are currently working on version 2 of the *fiddle!* library . It will have additional samples featuring numerous ornaments as well as a set of Slow-Bow sustain samples.

Will there be a charge for the V2 update? That has yet to be determined. But one thing I can say - it will either be free for current *fiddle!* owners, or a very minimal upgrade cost.

Shooting for early December 2018.

Thank you!
Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## jerrydf (Oct 27, 2018)

Great news. This is already a great instrument.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 31, 2018)

Great walk-through video! Wish all vendors would provide such a detailed look at their products. Very interested in this and will probably be picking up at some time.


----------



## Bolder (Dec 2, 2018)

A preview of our fiddle! V2 update -




Loads of new ornaments - 




A new set of Slow Bow samples as well as harmonics.




In fiddle! V2 our fiddler has revealed herself - award winning fiddle player Katie Glassman. http://katieglassman.com/

We are also working on a special fiddle chop .nki which will combine pitched notes with percussive chops in fiddle! V2 as well.

Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## jerrydf (Dec 2, 2018)

Looking forward to this one ...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 3, 2018)

Also looking forward to it. Will it be a paid upgrade? If so, what will be the upgrade price?


----------



## fiestared (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi Dennis, if I buy "fiddle" say, today, will I get the free update for the version 2 ? Thanks and congrats for the very good job.


----------



## Bolder (Dec 3, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Hi Dennis, if I buy "fiddle" say, today, will I get the free update for the version 2 ? Thanks and congrats for the very good job.



Yes - if you buy it today you will get the update to version 2 of fiddle! for free. Current owners of fiddle! will also be able to update to version 2 at no charge. 

Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## dflood (Dec 3, 2018)

Bolder said:


> Current owners of fiddle! will also be able to update to version 2 at no charge.
> 
> Dennis @ Bolder


You drive a hard bargain Dennis! Looking forward to the update.


----------



## CGR (Dec 3, 2018)

Slightly off topic but after looking at the Fiddle on the website I checked out the Bolder Sounds Guitarron and watched the walkthrough. Wow - really impressed with both the sound and programming. This one has flown under the radar!


----------



## Bolder (Dec 3, 2018)

CGR said:


> Slightly off topic but after looking at the Fiddle on the website I checked out the Bolder Sounds Guitarron and watched the walkthrough. Wow - really impressed with both the sound and programming. This one has flown under the radar!



Thanks for the mention of the Guitarron library. It is one of my favorite sample libraries as well as one of my favorite instruments. A customer once told me it was _boring_ and it was the _tofu_ of the bass world. I told him to play it in octaves ... he tried and said "wow - I never thought I'd play a bass instrument in octaves, I thought it would get the mix too muddy." For some reason it does not muck things up.

That is how Mariachi players _always_ play the Guitarron. Listen to Jackson Browne's "Linda Paloma" from the Pretender album. Talk about a lush, gorgeous, subtle and fat bass part!


----------



## CGR (Dec 3, 2018)

Bolder said:


> Thanks for the mention of the Guitarron library. It is one of my favorite sample libraries as well as one of my favorite instruments. A customer once told me it was _boring_ and it was the _tofu_ of the bass world. I told him to play it in octaves ... he tried and said "wow - I never thought I'd play a bass instrument in octaves, I thought it would get the mix too muddy." For some reason it does not muck things up.
> 
> That is how Mariachi players _always_ play the Guitarron. Listen to Jackson Browne's "Linda Paloma" from the Pretender album. Talk about a lush, gorgeous, subtle and fat bass part!


I never realised how widely the Guitarron has been used in pop music. Your 'Linda Paloma' bass sound description is spot on. The Guitarron has a unique character of tone & presence which sits so well with other instruments. Really happy to have found this!


----------



## Quasar (Dec 4, 2018)

Bolder said:


> Yes - if you buy it today you will get the update to version 2 of fiddle! for free. Current owners of fiddle! will also be able to update to version 2 at no charge.
> 
> Dennis @ Bolder


This is just plain cool. Before I bought the Bolder Sounds fiddle!, I thought about another dev's fiddle, and also thought about waiting for another yet to be released fiddle, and now I'm doubly glad I made the decision I did.

Thank you.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 5, 2018)

Looking to pick up the fiddle but uncertain about the timing version 2 and all. Will the introductory price be back for christmas.. at a sale?


----------



## Bolder (Dec 5, 2018)

GtrString said:


> Looking to pick up the fiddle but uncertain about the timing version 2 and all. Will the introductory price be back for christmas.. at a sale?



It will not be cheaper than it is now (at least in the near future), and on the release date (December 15th) it will go up $10 in price. So, I would suggest getting it before the 15th.

Will there be a Christmas sale or not? Only Santa knows.

Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Bolder (Dec 6, 2018)

Here is a demo I worked on this afternoon using fiddle! V2 - "The Kiss" by Trevor Jones and Randy Edelman from The Last Of The Mohicans.

Featuring rolls, waterfalls, hammers, mordents and flick ornaments.



Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## dflood (Dec 7, 2018)

Bolder said:


> Here is a demo I worked on this afternoon using fiddle! V2 - "The Kiss" by Trevor Jones and Randy Edelman from The Last Of The Mohicans.
> 
> Featuring rolls, waterfalls, hammers, mordents and flick ornaments.
> 
> ...



Can’t wait to try these out. These embellishments make all the difference for a traditional feel, particularly for Celtic tunes. Sounding really great Dennis!


----------



## Bolder (Dec 9, 2018)

Having some fun with the Pitched Chops .nki from fiddle! V2 today.


Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Bolder (Dec 13, 2018)

The fiddle! V2 update has been posted at the Bolder Sounds website - (a day early but I don't think anyone will complain).

If you are a current owner, the update is free - just log into your account and click on VIEW for your order date. The download is ready to go. You'll notice the download .rar file has grown to 1.5 GB (uncompressed it will be 2 GB).

The price of this library will go up $10.00 to $69.95 on December 15th. So now is the time to buy it if you are still considering it.

Thank you!
Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## dflood (Dec 13, 2018)

Congratulations, Dennis, rolling out a software release ahead of schedule is pretty much unheard of. For anyone who hasn’t tried this, it’s certainly the best fiddle VI on the market, and that’s even before this update! Can’t wait to try out all the new articulations.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 14, 2018)

Bolder said:


> The fiddle! V2 update has been posted at the Bolder Sounds website - (a day early but I don't think anyone will complain).
> 
> If you are a current owner, the update is free - just log into your account and click on VIEW for your order date. The download is ready to go. You'll notice the download .rar file has grown to 1.5 GB (uncompressed it will be 2 GB).
> 
> ...



My download was stopped 2 times with the message "the operation couldn't be completed ? and now it announces "2 days" to download 1,5 GO the speed is 17Kbyte ?  Is there a way to use the link in a downloader ? Thanks


----------



## jerrydf (Dec 14, 2018)

Installed here - and it sounds great. I'm just trying a few of the sounds before starting work. Really good additions, well executed. 
I agree - it's the best fiddle VI around.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 14, 2018)

fiestared said:


> My download was stopped 2 times with the message "the operation couldn't be completed ? and now it announces "2 days" to download 1,5 GO the speed is 17Kbyte ?  Is there a way to use the link in a downloader ? Thanks


Bolder Any news ? Thanks


----------



## Bolder (Dec 14, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Bolder Any news ? Thanks



I just did a test download from here (Boulder, CO - USA) a couple of minutes ago and the 1.5 GB file downloaded in 3 minutes. So there is no problem with the download (of course I understand your frustration, and you are experiencing a problem, I'm not doubting that).

Typically these problems are solved for some strange reason by downloading with a different browser, or downloading to another computer. I'm not an IT wizard - but I'm assuming you have a high speed internet connection? I have had customers tell me that they have experienced problems with download managers. Personally I use Firefox and it works like a charm.

Perhaps we should continue this conversation via private message since it is a bit more of a customer support issue.

Thanks for your patience and I will do what I can!
Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Quasar (Dec 14, 2018)

Just reporting that my free update download (W10 1809, Firefox) went perfectly fine. Thanks again for making this free for current owners!


----------



## Bolder (Dec 14, 2018)

dflood said:


> Congratulations, Dennis, rolling out a software release ahead of schedule is pretty much unheard of.



Thank you! One thing that is slightly incomplete - the new full V2 manual will be posted at the bottom of the product page shortly. However the _About Page_ which is built into Kontakt as well as the _mouse hover-over help_ is up to date and reflects everything in the V2 update.

We just had so many inquiries as to when V2 would be ready, it seemed silly to delay users from downloading the update when the Kontakt instrument was all ready to go. On the other hand, we wanted to take more time and make a thorough and clear manual. I'll post here when the V2 manual has been uploaded.

Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## fiestared (Dec 14, 2018)

Bolder said:


> I just did a test download from here (Boulder, CO - USA) a couple of minutes ago and the 1.5 GB file downloaded in 3 minutes. So there is no problem with the download (of course I understand your frustration, and you are experiencing a problem, I'm not doubting that).
> 
> Typically these problems are solved for some strange reason by downloading with a different browser, or downloading to another computer. I'm not an IT wizard - but I'm assuming you have a high speed internet connection? I have had customers tell me that they have experienced problems with download managers. Personally I use Firefox and it works like a charm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your fast answer, it's a strange behaviour, what I will do is wait till tomorrow to try to download again. If I still have a problem I'll let you know by PM. Thanks Dennis


----------



## Bolder (Dec 14, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Thanks for your fast answer, it's a strange behaviour, what I will do is wait till tomorrow to try to download again. If I still have a problem I'll let you know by PM. Thanks Dennis



Try it again later today if you can - perhaps on another computer if possible? Because tomorrow it is officially released and the server will be slammed.

Dennis


----------



## fiestared (Dec 14, 2018)

Bolder said:


> Try it again later today if you can - perhaps on another computer if possible? Because tomorrow it is officially released and the server will be slammed.
> 
> Dennis


As you adviced me I had to use an other browser, and bingo it worked. With Firefox nothing "blocks" with Safari "forget it " !


----------



## Bolder (Dec 15, 2018)

fiestared said:


> As you adviced me I had to use an other browser, and bingo it worked. With Firefox nothing "blocks" with Safari "forget it " !



Cool - have fun with it!

Dennis


----------



## Dex (Dec 16, 2018)

Congrats on the new release. It looks great. I don't need a fiddle right now but this is at the top of my list in case I do someday.


----------



## Bolder (Dec 18, 2018)

The fiddle! V2 manual is now posted at the Bolder Sounds website at the bottom of the product page (under _Media Collection_). It is a 23 page pdf manual.

https://www.boldersounds.com/index....ducts_id=136&zenid=oi412t8k8s3dmo6jr6vdvndeb5

Thank you! 
Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Bolder (Dec 20, 2018)

This demo from a Bolder Sounds customer Tim, who used the new fiddle! V2. I like the way he uses the fiddle in a supportive secondary role to the very nice guitar playing.



Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 21, 2018)

Bolder said:


> This demo from a Bolder Sounds customer Tim, who used the new fiddle! V2. I like the way he uses the fiddle in a supportive secondary role to the very nice guitar playing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis @ Bolder



That was very nice! The the guitars and fiddle really worked well together. Thank you for sharing that. It answers some of my questions about how it may work in certain types of songs. 

One of the _many _things I like about your fiddle (based on listening to the demos) is it has it's own character. It brings some personality. Sometimes sampled instruments sound so perfect and sterile.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 27, 2018)

Hope it's okay to mention that Fiddle! is on sale for $59.95. That $10 off. 

I bought recently and was playing around with it yesterday. It's very, very nice!


----------



## Bolder (Jan 26, 2019)

We have uploaded an update for fiddle! V2 version 1.1

With this new update, if you save a Preset in one Instrument (for example an EFFECTS setting), you now have immediate access to the same saved Preset in the other two fiddle! Instruments - EVEN if the Instruments are ALREADY are loaded into Kontakt.

In the process of scripting this small new update, Bo also found a minor scripting bug, which is now corrected.

_There are 2 options for updating your current fiddle! V2 library. You can just log into your account and re-download the entire library with the 1.1 update already installed. 

OR - you can download a small update package containing the .nkc and .nkr resource files located at the bottom of the fiddle! product page - fiddle_V2_1_1 Update.rar._

https://www.boldersounds.com/index.php?main_page=product_music_info&cPath=3_18&products_id=136
_
*If you purchased fiddle after 12/28/18 - you already have this new update*
_
Thank you!
Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## Bolder (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello All,

The fiddle! V2 library for Kontakt has been updated to version 1.2. There was a problem-bug with the microphone page which has now been corrected.

_There are 2 options for updating your current fiddle! V2 library. You can just log into your account at the Bolder Sounds website and re-download the entire library with the 1.2 update already installed. 

OR - you can download a small update package containing the .nkc and .nkr resource files located at the bottom of the fiddle! product page - fiddle_V2_1_2 Update.rar._

https://www.boldersounds.com/index.php?main_page=product_music_info&cPath=3_18&products_id=136

Thank you and we apologize for inconvenience this may have caused!
Dennis @ Bolder


----------



## OrChester (Jan 4, 2020)

Bolder said:


> Thanks Jerry ... I'm happy to help. I have always tried to treat my customers like I would a friend. Many people over the years have told me "that's no way to run a business" - I disagree.
> 
> Dennis @ Bolder



Dennis, I've sent you 3 notes via your support page in recent weeks and received no response. I can't imagine that's how you would treat a friend, so I'm wondering if there has been some problem in your receiving them?


----------



## Bolder (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi Jerry - I'm sorry, I have not seen any emails from you. To which address have you sent them?

Please write me at [email protected]


----------



## OrChester (Jan 4, 2020)

Bolder said:


> Hi Jerry - I'm sorry, I have not seen any emails from you. To which address have you sent them?
> 
> Please write me at [email protected]




I'm not Jerry, but I had sent the messages via your support form on your website. I'll try the direct Email address you just provided -- thanks Dennis.


----------



## Bolder (Jan 4, 2020)

OrChester said:


> I'm not Jerry, but I had sent the messages via your support form on your website. I'll try the direct Email address you just provided -- thanks Dennis.



Sorry for the mix up - I confused your message with another VI- guy named Jerry. I'm testing my websites email now - there could very well be a problem - thanks for the heads up!

Dennis


----------

